
Show HN: ProfitHunt Newsletter – Discover profitable online projects - andrewash
https://profithunt.co/subscribe
======
trenchgun
What's the profit of profithunt?

~~~
andrewash
$0 :) Mostly I just use it to keep a record of projects I read about here and
there

~~~
trenchgun
Thank you for sharing it!

